# 3 Betriebssystem , wie lösche ich 2 davon ?



## Diego18 (15. November 2013)

*3 Betriebssystem , wie lösche ich 2 davon ?*

Hallo zusammen ich habe ein kleines Problem und zwar habe ich vor einiger Zeit Windows 8 auf meinem Rechner instaliert der damals noch Windows XP drauf hatte. Als ich es das aller erste mal versucht habe ging es irgendwie schief. Danach habe ich den Pc ausgemacht die windows 8 CD reingelegt und dann installiert dann hat es geklappt. Läuft auch alles gut und das Windows ist jetzt mittlerweile auf 8.1. Nun mein Problem wenn ich den Pc starte zeigt er mir oft alle 3 Betriebssysteme an sprich einmal 8.1 (was ich immer nutze) , dann das 8 was irgendwie nicht ging und mein altes XP. Nun will ich das alte 8 und XP Betriebssystem löschen weiß einer wie das geht ? Ich weiß das man es auch einstellen kann das ich zum Start des Windows dann nicht mehr zwischen den 3 Betriebssystemen auswählen muss. Ich will die beiden überflüssigen Betriebssyteme komplett von meinem Pc und meiner Festplatte löschen kann mir da einer helfen ? 

LG


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2013)

Bei der Auswahl müsste unten so eine Zeile für die Einstellungen zu sehen sein, die man anklicken kann. Findest Du dort vlt. die Optionen?

Hier wäre noch eine Anleitung bei Microsoft Entfernen einer zweiten Installation eines Windows-Betriebssystems von einer Partition


ODER win8 nochmal neu installieren und dabei dann aber auch c: formatieren. Hast Du denn ein rel. kleines c: nur für Windows, oder ist Dein C: sehr groß und beinhaltet auch alle möglichen wichtigen Daten usw. ?


----------



## Diego18 (15. November 2013)

Habe da mal geguckt aber nichts von löschen gefunden. Habe auch überlegt zu formatieren aber ich will nicht noch mal alles neu installieren :/
Also C und D sind bei mir beide gleich groß ca. 250 gb also jetzt nicht sehr riesig. Wenn ich auf C gehe habe ich da einmal Windows und einmal Windows Old kann ich den Windows old ordner löschen? Und wenn ich auf D gehe befindet sich da ebenfalls ein Windows Ordner. Ich denke dass der Windows 8.1 sich auf C befindet


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2013)

Also, das einfache Löschen wird wohl nichts bringen, da die Windows-Versionen im Bootmenü mal erfasst wurden und da drinstehen. Es schadet aber sicher auch nicht, die alten Windows-Ordner zu löschen, da die nur benötigt werden, wenn man diese Version auch booten will. Anhand des Datums des Ordners müsstest Du sehen, welches der von 8.1 ist.


Versuch es mal mit der Anleitung von Microsoft.


----------



## Diego18 (15. November 2013)

Ok alles klar vielen dank


----------

